# Getting with the times



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

There is a real nice grocery store 1.5 miles Giant Foods not to big and not to small and it puts the local wally groc. to shame price wise . Just gave up nice portion of space to sell booze and set up a couple of tables so you can drink one there . Local convenience stores are giving up 30 to 40% of what little space they have for wine , and beer and a table or 2 . Used to be liquor store and bar rooms . Have nothing against it but why ? Dunkin donuts and McD only place without it


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

endrow said:


> There is a real nice grocery store 1.5 miles Giant Foods not to big and not to small and it puts the local wally groc. to shame price wise . Just gave up nice portion of space to sell booze and set up a couple of tables so you can drink one there . Local convenience stores are giving up 30 to 40% of what little space they have for wine , and beer and a table or 2 . Used to be liquor store and bar rooms . Have nothing against it but why ? Dunkin donuts and McD only place without it


Because there's big money in it. A box of saltines might make them .10 cents/box, but an equal size space taken up by a 6 pack of beer will make them $1.00/pack. That's like 10 times as much on the same size space. 
The table space to have a few while you're there keeps the "alcohol employee" busy in between ringing up customers, stocking shelves. This allows them to make even more money because a pint at a table makes them another 1-2 bucks. 
Same thing going on here. Supermarkets are turning into a gathering place for lunch and a bar. Supermarkets make very little profit on each grocery purchase. They're looking to "add value" to their space under roof. 
There's many studies done which show what makes the most profit/SF.

Another common supermarket accessory is a bank or pharmacy. Supermarkets can make good coin renting to a bank while only giving up minimal space.


----------

